

The Facebook Phone Isn’t Dumb, You Just Don’t Get It. - colinsidoti
http://colinsidoti.com/2011/11/the-facebook-phone-isnt-dumb-you-just-dont-get-it/

======
jburwell
Facebook was going to reinvent email, checking, local deals, etc. How many
messages do get from facebook.com addresses? How often do you check into
Facebook? What was the last coupon you bought from Facebook? Thought so. Until
they re-invent something successfully (besides their original innovation), the
Facebook phone remains a bad idea.

